# Chinaberry Tree Just went down



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here in East Texas we are having a drought which has caused a lot of crop and vegetation damage.

So far, here at the campground we manage we've lost a nice old black walnut tree and a few pin oaks and live oaks.

Today we are having a bit of a light wind storm, steady winds around 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph or so.

One of the casualties of this wind was a huge branch off our old Chinaberry tree. I haven't gone out to examine it, and I'm sure there is probably some insect damage, but from the window of the shop it looks to be about 12-14" at the butt and maybe 6' long that clear and straight. After that it makes a bend and loses some size down to about 8".
After I get it cleaned up, (after the wind calms down), and if anyone wants some of it to play with, I'll be happy to send some. This is still green wood so might be good for turning or other small projects.
I'll probably keep some of the larger stuff for myself to make some boxes and other stuff with..

For those that don't know, Chinaberry is related to Chinese Mahogany and is about as dense as oak. I'm not sure how it would work for cutting boards, but I think it is probably too open for that.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dallas; Have You got some of the other wood? That will be very nice for projects also! The walnut, and oaks are prized in other parts. My Brother-in-law has some, but He will not be able to sell it. It is a slow grower( black walnut) I believe He has about 20 acres of it. Hopefully, His Son, or Grandchildren will be able to harvest it!


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Howard, 
Yes, I have some other wood, although it's still standing dead. 
I have most of a Bois D`Arc (Bodark, Osage Orange) that has been standing dead about 2 1/2 years. I've gotten some good wood out of it and a lot left.
The Chinaberry that just fell has some bug damage.... I'll have to assess it when I cut it up after the wind quits.
Black Walnut tree I'll need to get help bringing down, It's too close to the house and too tall and leans the wrong way for me to feel comfortable cutting it.
Lots of Pin Oak and Live Oak that comes down now and then. I have a couple of logs that aren't large, but are clear for about 8'.
I also have access to about 12 Texas Dark Cedar logs 10-12' long and 20"+ across.

I wasn't really looking to sell any of it, but I may just so I can pay for more new toys, ummm, I mean tools!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck Dallas, I hope Ya'll are not close to the grass fires My brother in law was telling me are popping up around there place in Tyler


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Warren,

We have fires all around us, although the closest one is 30+ miles away. Too bad it's north of us and we have a wind out of the north.

Both of us have stayed inside most of the day due to the acrid smoke and haze.

I sure wish we could get some of your rain!

Bee safe my friend.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Wish we could send it to Ya, this thing has been just hangin around not moving but about 2-4 miles per hour


----------

